# struggling to get it to go off?



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I have a friend using a tru ball 4 finger HT. Usually the release goes off perfect. Then there's day he just can't get it to fire. Now we know it's not the relese as when ever he practices with his training rope there never is an issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

First maybe he is mentally scared to make the shot. Like he is scared of shooting a bad shot sonhe tenses up and cant just relax and fire the release. But if not maybe its because he is holding to much left off weight. I notice when i go from a rooe eith little tension to the bow that it is harder so i have to release, one for the rope and one for the bow. I set the one on the rope heavy to practice back tension


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

I will pass that along thanks. Any other suggestions?


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

is it set really hot?


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

wolf44 said:


> is it set really hot?


I'd put money on it.......If there's one thing that makes a hinge fire easier it is setting it colder. 

Otherwise, I would also up that bet and say he is over aiming or trying to hold still on the center of the X. If he has a hard time accepting float he needs to shoot a big dot, something that covers the white on a NFAA, or slightly bigger so you get a little strip around the outside of the white should get him going.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

He does have it set pretty hot.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Set it heavier so he doesnt get subconciously afraid of the release going off to soon and missing.He can then slow down and relax,within a safe zone in his mind.He can start the shot process at his own timing,not the releases.Slow rotation to firing the release,aiming hard and being surprised when it goes off.


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. I passed them along at league today.


----------



## Rantz (May 17, 2012)

His bow shoulder may be collapsing (creeping upwards) and/or he isn't letting anything in his hand/fingers relax (based on one specific school of thought on how to shoot the hinge).


----------

